# SylverTear's Ts



## SylverTear (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some of my Ts.  The list will get bigger as I get more time to post ^_^

First, Mica (changed her name, Jade is for a Rufilata ^_^)

P. Striata










<br>
Me giving her a smooch!






Her tank (FYI, I don't keep the light on much at all, just for plants for short period and for viewing)










<br>
This is her buddha lol







Second, little miss pissy pants herself: Sapphy (Sapphire)

Cobalt Blue H. Lividum












Her tank






















I will put up more later...it's late as hell.  Sounds like a project for tomorrow.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## BoBaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

This is not P. rufilata 

Meaby regalis or striata, but no rufilata.

Very very nice enclosure !


----------



## robc (Apr 11, 2009)

I would say P. Regalis.....rob


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 12, 2009)

damn...she looked so green in the sunlight...lol oh well

I'm pretty sure it's a Female though...she just shed beginning of this past week so her abdomen is a little smaller.  That's what the breeder told the LPS anyway.  I'll try and get a vent shot of her when she is on the glass.

She seems so docile for a regalis though...I thought they were much more defensive.  She hasn't done the threat pose once.


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 12, 2009)

She's a Striata lol.  I still think $37 bucks was a great deal for her though ^_^


----------



## robc (Apr 12, 2009)

SylverTear said:


> She's a Striata lol.  I still think $37 bucks was a great deal for her though ^_^


Okay, I can see that! For $37, I wouldn't care what kind of pokie it was - great deal!! Nice T!!


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice setups, you put some work into those.


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 12, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Nice setups, you put some work into those.


Thanks   I am going to post more pics of Ts and their setups soon...just been working like crazy this weekend.

I do put a lot of work into their homes.  They are like my kids :razz: and I try to make it as close to their natural environment as possible (within my financial means lol)

Also much thanks go to Robc for giving me so many GREAT ideas!!!  Thanks again Rob.


----------



## robc (Apr 12, 2009)

SylverTear said:


> Thanks   I am going to post more pics of Ts and their setups soon...just been working like crazy this weekend.
> 
> I do put a lot of work into their homes.  They are like my kids :razz: and I try to make it as close to their natural environment as possible (within my financial means lol)
> 
> Also much thanks go to Robc for giving me so many GREAT ideas!!!  Thanks again Rob.


Very good job....I like it natural to....they seem to act a lot different!!


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 29, 2009)

*Time to add some more of the kids.*

Luna - Avic Avic Female

Her home






Her big cuteness








Hinote - B. Smithi Female






EEEK Giant Spider!








Tourmaline - C. Cyanobeuscens






Her home






Run little crickets run!!! Bwahahaha!







Amber - G. Rosea





She went on a field trip...up my face.

And then she didn't want her picture taken 







Onyx - Avic. Avic. 
Onyx was our first Tarantula.  She passed away after her first molt with us.  R.I.P. sweetie  you will be missed.













Bengali - P. Irminia
(We need to get some better pics :wall: )













Alexandrite (Alex for short) - A. Versicolor
Ain't she the cutest?!












Amethyst (Amy for short) - A. Purpurea
She's our little jumper







Carnelian - B. Vagans







Kunzite - L. Parahybana
She don't play with her food that's for sure!







Lapis - P. Metallica
I call her our Booty Sapphire.  Look at that junk in her trunk!!!







Snowflake - G. Pulchra
She is as sweet as can be.







Sugilite - Phormictopus Sp. (Canceridae)
Our Cuban Purple Bird Eater.  Look at how purple she is!







Sully - A. Chalcodes
Our smallest little girl, she was a freebie.  Thanks Paul!







Tigra - Thai Tiger leg armored trap door (Not a Tarantula but cool anyway)
We put her in her tank...and she built her little trap door, now we don't see her unless we pull open the door to check on her lol.  We want to see her eat!!!


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 29, 2009)

*Newest Additions!!!*

Finally got our A. Minatrix.  Redstrip Pink Toe  
Courtesy of Ryan (TalkenLate04) He's a nice guy and definitely sent us a beautiful, healthy little girl.  Thanks again Ryan!

Say hello to Artemis!

Just unwrapped her from her shipping container












Her home:








Our next newcomer is a P. Miranda - Bengal Spotted Ornamental
She was actually very calm and easy to handle.  She was a lot smaller than we thought though.  Oh well, she'll grow fast with us!

Say hello to Ariadne!


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 29, 2009)

*Just found this one...*

Sapphy (H. Lividum) wanted to say hi to everyone.


"HELLOOOO!"






;P


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 29, 2009)

*Here's a bunch of the setups.*

Hope you like 
Designed for H. Lividum (Cobalt Blue)






her hide (which is now COVERED in webbing)





you can kinda see her legs haha.






G. Rosea setup (Chilean Rose Hair)






P. Striata setup (Mysore Ornamental)






P. Miranda Setup (Bengal Spotted Ornamental)






P. Rufilata Setup (Red Slate Ornamental)






A. Avicularia Setup (Guyana Pink Toe)






A. Minatrix Setup (Red Stripe Pink Toe)


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 30, 2009)

Must be tough for them to catch the crickets you put in there.

You have a TON of arboreals!

I was gonna mention the lividum tank not being set up for her to burrow, but it looks like the spot she webbed up did the trick.  You've got a nice collection going, now stop spending money on spiders and spend it on a camera that can focus!   

--Joe


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 30, 2009)

Trust me...they have NO issues catching those crickets lol.  They catch them before they hit the ground half the time.  A lot of the time we feed them with tongs too.

Oh yeah that's enough Ts for now.


----------



## fartkowski (May 1, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## SylverTear (Nov 22, 2009)

I feed them with tongs directly so they don't have to go far for food.

Time to put up some new pics!!


We got a new T. Blondi.  She's gorgeous.  






Here's her setup:






Here's her burrow which extends to the back of the tank:






And here's something to compare her too size-wise.  Mind you the bottle is a little too far away, but you get the idea.  She's about 7 inches leg-span:







And of course...while I'm setting up the 40 breeder for the Blondi, who else but our cobalt decided to see what all the commotion was about:


----------



## SylverTear (Nov 22, 2009)

*More picture goodness*

And our P. Striata Mica decided to go on a little adventure.  Surprisingly she's pretty docile.








And she's definitely grown since the last time she was pictured near the top of the thread:


----------



## SylverTear (Nov 22, 2009)

*Our little Pink Salmon Bird Eater...*

L. Parahybana are a trip man...she is by far one of my faves just because of her attitude.  She's probably doubled in size (if not more) since we got her.

Here she is:

















And here's the rufilata in my hand...before she got pissy lol:


----------

